# Buildworld 7-STABLE



## urosgruber (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to build 7-STABLE on am64 but it stops while doing buildworld. Here is an error i get.


```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DNO_MALLOC_EXTRAS  -DIPSEC  -c /usr/src/usr.bin/nc/../../contrib/netcat/netcat.c
/usr/src/usr.bin/nc/../../contrib/netcat/netcat.c: In function 'remote_connect':
/usr/src/usr.bin/nc/../../contrib/netcat/netcat.c:573: error: 'IP_BINDANY' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/usr.bin/nc/../../contrib/netcat/netcat.c:573: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/usr.bin/nc/../../contrib/netcat/netcat.c:573: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/usr.bin/nc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/usr.bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NETCAT
```
 in /etc/src.conf and the buildworld went well. Is something broken in yesterday's 7-STABLE and nc utility?

One more question. Is it safe to not build nc? I don't know when this is used.

regards

Uros


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2010)

You can safely remove netcat. It's just a simple tool to connect STDIO to a socket. It's not 'needed' by the OS.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

Also note that *-STABLE* is a moving, developing target. A build may fail, but a new build from a source tree checked out a couple of hours later may succeed.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 19, 2010)

What else do you have in your /etc/src.conf?  It's possible you've told the build to exclude something needed by netcat.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

Also make sure /etc/make.conf does not contain anything like deviating CFLAGS and such.


----------



## urosgruber (Nov 20, 2010)

I have nothing else in src.conf and I found that the problem comes with latest commit in contrib/netcat/netcat.c It's missing compiler IF for IP_BINDANY. It was there one rev before. 

In make.conf I only have 
	
	



```
CFLAGS+=-DNO_MALLOC_EXTRAS
```
 but I removed it.


----------



## urosgruber (Nov 23, 2010)

This one could also be RESOLVED. There is no error with the latest 7-STABLE anymore.


----------

